# Anyone Know the part number....?



## 111536 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there. 
I've recently had an incident which concluded in my motorhome's bedroom window being smashed, not a big deal but i can't seem to get a replacement as i dont know the part number, and so far everyone 'official' i have spoke to can't help (as per usual!)

Anyway, the part number i'm looking for is for the double glazed 'above garage bedroom window' off a 2007 Bessacarr E785.

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ,
give chelston motorhomes a call and speak to " Russell " in the parts department. he will need the swift build number- should be in the back of the official swift handbook.

These windows are very expensive do you know what make it is and which style? have a look at the seitz web site and delivery can be quite long.
best of luck

tramp


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Also have a look at O'Leary's - >> click <<

Gerald


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

If you measure the window to confirm sizes
1100 x 550 Part No. 1051911

If you drop us a pm i will advise on price & lead time

Mark


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

As has been suggested, most Swift Dealers will have access to our online parts database, and using your VIN, can find the part you need and place an order.

If you just want the part number, drop me a PM with your VIN, and I'll find it for you.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Just beat me to it Mark!

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Bessie-lovers,
If you email me your van details and chassis number I can get you the part number,
Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------

